# Patch having fun in the feild after being on boxrest



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

Very pretty boy! He looks super happy. B-)


----------



## Windover Farms (Aug 16, 2015)

What a joy! He is beautiful - lovely markings.


----------

